

The Creation of the Unix Operating System   - evolve2k
http://www.bell-labs.com/history/unix/

======
euroclydon
If you like that, you'll love The UNIX Haters Handbook

<http://m.simson.net/ugh.pdf>

~~~
derleth
And rebuttal: <http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=538>

~~~
billswift
I thought his discussion of the Linux Hater's Blog,
<http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=628> , was even better.

ADDED: Also the Linux Hater's Blog is still going if only intermittently,
<http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/>

------
bryogenic
I'm sorry but I had to make this into one big document. Point your "Read
Later" here: <http://pastebin.com/6dB9bXDr>

~~~
wdr1
Thank you!

------
carrolllewis
It's not that UNIX is so great. It's that everything else is so much worse.
When things suck bad enough, someone does something about it. (As it was with
Multics... after all these years, people are still pushing more crap systems
on us, forcing us to retreat to UNIX.) When you delve into this OS you break
free from all of the crap and, if you stick with it, you can actually see that
things can be made simple. Quite refreshing, I think.

Beware the complexifiers, people who want to make simple things complex. They
are like the Snark. Lurking in every tree.

------
jolohaga
This article is outdated. For a pictorial story that's always current, I refer
you to... <http://www.levenez.com/unix/>

~~~
derleth
It's outdated to the extent it is, in itself, a piece of history.

